
Vitesse X – A PostgreSQL extension module for faster queries - onderkalaci
http://www.vitessedata.com/vitesse-x
======
Aissen
Is the confusion with vitess intentional ?
[https://github.com/youtube/vitess](https://github.com/youtube/vitess)

~~~
Thaxll
Vitesse means speed in French :)

~~~
Aissen
Yup, I should know since I'm french; I just thought it wasn't nice to name two
very close database "accelerators" the same way…

------
philjohn
Having a look here, looks like the more esoteric (for most workloads) data
types aren't supported: [http://vitessedata.com/vitesse-x-
doc](http://vitessedata.com/vitesse-x-doc)

~~~
WalterGR
It's quite refreshing to see that it explicitly calls out data types _not_
supported.

~~~
ctan
(ck from vitesse data) we will support many of those types eventually, and on
demand. It will take time.

------
aw3c2
I am a happy postgres user for years, nothing special, just for personal
projects. This site tells me so few things and sounds so flawless, that I am
not sure if it is a parody or actually a product. Why would some random
software be able to make my pg 8 times faster or more?

~~~
saurik
Did you bother to click on any of the links, or did you just glance at the
"news" page? Almost half of the links on the page ("technology", "check it
out", "100% Postgres, 100X Faster for Analytics", or "(slides)") they explain
how it works (and it makes sense, although I'd personally be very wary of
installing this, due to not particularly trusting that it gets the
implementation "correct").

~~~
aw3c2
I did read the Technology page but it sounded so much like buzzword bingo that
I really was not sure. Thanks!

------
mrmondo
This feels a little like 'snake oil' to me - a little short on real details
and the idea of using licensed software especially with my database server
does not sound like something that I want to go back to.

~~~
quizotic
probably not snake oil; and 180x faster on tpch-1 is no where near physics
speed. but these guys are just starting out. i'm sure they will go even faster
once they pull out the stops.

the nice thing about their model is that it's a pure accelerator play. plug it
in and go faster, pull it out, or replace it with something else. in theory,
there should be no change to the application/query layer. It should be as
simple as entering "create/drop extension vitessedata;"

~~~
petergeoghegan
Sorting will be a lot faster on PostgreSQL 9.5:

[http://pgeoghegan.blogspot.com/2015/01/abbreviated-keys-
expl...](http://pgeoghegan.blogspot.com/2015/01/abbreviated-keys-exploiting-
locality-to.html)

[http://pgeoghegan.blogspot.com/2015/04/abbreviated-keys-
for-...](http://pgeoghegan.blogspot.com/2015/04/abbreviated-keys-for-numeric-
to.html)

I wonder whether and to what extent Vitesse benefits from using this
technique, which is fairly well known (e.g. it appears in a 1994 paper by Gray
-- Alphasort).

As I go into in the second link there, someone reported an order of magnitude
increase in sort performance in one case.

For what it's worth, I doubt that this fully accounts for why Vitesse is
faster. I don't know that I'd trust my data to it, but I don't think it's
snake oil, even if some of the figures shown are arguably a bit misleading.

~~~
ctan
(ck from vitesse data) We haven't exploited this technique mentioned by Peter.
We will when 9.5 comes out, and we are looking at it to see if we can put it
into our 9.4 extension so people can benefit from it before 9.5. The technique
is sound, which should make it go even faster as plans generated by Postgres
seem to be partial towards sorts.

As for the trust element, yeah, we know it would take time to earn that in the
market place.

